# Large angelfish



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

New to TFK forum. Easy question though. I have a 225 gallon FOWLR setup. I love the large angels and tangs. Currently I have a 4 inch imperor angelfish in quarantine. I am planning on having both a french angel and Blue Face angel of similar size. I was told I could not have a Blue Dot stingray with large angels by my LFS. Is this true since the stingray will initially be larger than the angels?

Thanks,
Brian (drvet2002)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

please do not get the stingray. these need large open sand areas and would honestly prefer a larger tank if you want to even argue they should be kept in a tank to begin with. sounds like you have a nice tank though, care to share pictures/more about it?
welcome to the forum.


----------



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

You feel that way even with the small species such as blue dot rays? The one thing I do not want to do is treat an animal inhumane.

Brian


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i feel that way about any ray. they need a large open sand area for swimming while the fish need a pile of live rock for security purposes as well as the fact that live rock acts as natural filtration, the 2 conflict each other.
there was a guy on another forum that had one in a massive tank, i mean massive. the tank thread out lived the ray, which the thread has been going for a few years now. i think the guy even had more success with moorish idols, which are another species that should not be kept in aquaria. the idol has such a specific diet, which this guy had a tank for raising sponges, which he fed his idol. 
there are lots of animals i can suggest NOT to keep in your tank. the fact is who is going to listen or better yet, not keep them is what counts.* most marine life is NOT bred in captivity, meaning they are ripped from the wild.* they say the worlds reefs will be gone in 10 or so years ( from a list of reasons but the fish need to be there in the first place ) by not buying a fish, means the demand is that much lower for it which means the catching rate is lowered as well.
now everyone reading must think im a tree huger, which im not.. but i enjoy the wild which i cant say there is much of these days. i DO MY part, which if every does their part we could work together as a whole.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> i feel that way about any ray. they need a large open sand area for swimming while the fish need a pile of live rock for security purposes as well as the fact that live rock acts as natural filtration, the 2 conflict each other.
> there was a guy on another forum that had one in a massive tank, i mean massive. the tank thread out lived the ray, which the thread has been going for a few years now. i think the guy even had more success with moorish idols, which are another species that should not be kept in aquaria. the idol has such a specific diet, which this guy had a tank for raising sponges, which he fed his idol.
> there are lots of animals i can suggest NOT to keep in your tank. the fact is who is going to listen or better yet, not keep them is what counts.* most marine life is NOT bred in captivity, meaning they are ripped from the wild.* they say the worlds reefs will be gone in 10 or so years ( from a list of reasons but the fish need to be there in the first place ) by not buying a fish, means the demand is that much lower for it which means the catching rate is lowered as well.
> now everyone reading must think im a tree huger, which im not.. but i enjoy the wild which i cant say there is much of these days. i DO MY part, which if every does their part we could work together as a whole.


+1


----------



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well the last thing I want is to cause harm to my fish or one I may be getting. It does not make since to obtain an animal only to have it die due to environmental changes. I will mark the ray off the want list. What about small sharks like the cat sharks? And don't worry, Moorish Idols are not on the list and should be left alone.


----------

